# The Eagle Went Over the Mountain -- Force Recon Pl AAR



## Baloo (18 Dec 2009)

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/the-eagle-went-over-the-mountain.htm

Shared with the usual copyright details.

Thoughts?


----------



## GnyHwy (18 Dec 2009)

TTPs should never be discussed on open forums.  They are the only link between doctrine and reality.  These discussions should be conducted behind close doors and disseminated throughout the CoC as applicable.  

To all that may say that TTPs are obvious.  That maybe true to the elite enemy fighters but, feeding the enemy newbs and wannabes with this info is wrong.  If persons have truly good ideas, then they should focus them towards the CoC instead of providing PPT slides for the enemy.  

TTPs in my mind are a game plan.  To discuss them in open would be the equivalent of a football coach creating a new play and then giving it to the opposing coach before the game.


----------

